# considering a 99 maxima for my first car, but i need some help



## grege (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey guys, I just recently turned 16 so now that I have my license I have been looking at cars. Today my parents and I were looking at a dealership and we saw a nice 1999 nissan maxima gle for $12890. It's got everything, a sunroof, leather, heated and power seats, bose sound system, 3.0 L v6 engine, etc. It's an awesome car, but my parents want me to pay for half of it, which I think is reasonable. The only thing is that I only have about 2000 dollars saved right now, so they said that I could sell them my laptop for 500 and I could not get anything for my next few birthdays and christmasses.

My dad also really liked the car and I think he would buy it if I didn't want it and he would sell me his 1997 4-cylinder camry le. I think he would only make me pay 3-4 thousand for it (since I have to pay for half).

So I could either pay 3-4 thousand for my dad's camry (which is ok, nothing special) or I could pay a lot more and not get anything for my next few birthdays and christmasses and get the maxima. I'm not really sure what I should do, I'm still trying to decide. I reallly like the maxima but that is a lot of money for a 16 year old to get. So what do you guys think? Or should I keep looking for something else? I would like to drive a manual tranny but thats not essential. Also I would like something a little sportier like a celica or an rsx but my parents seem to think they arent safe enough. anyway, what do you think? Thanks for the help

ps: i have been reading up on the maxima and it seems that having ignition coil problems is very common. is this covered? because they say the repair is pretty expensive and i dont have much money. btw this is at a carmax dealership not a nissan one, does that mean they won't service the car as well? thanks for the help


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

That's a lot for a '99. I paid 12,900 almost 2 years ago for mine with only 32k on the odometer.

If I were your age and had the choice I would probably take the lesser of the 2. You may be getting a 4-cyl Camry but you are getting it for a SUBSTANTIALLY lower price. And you aren't giving up future xmas/bday presents (since that seems to be a deciding factor for you...).

Get the Camry and keep replenishing your savings...by the time you're out of the house you should have enough for a good down payment and be able to trade in the Camry.


----------



## grege (Jul 15, 2004)

Well I think that I came to a decision that works out well for both myself and my dad. We decided that I would buy my dad's camry and he would get the maxima. I would use the camry to drive to school and he would use the maxima for driving to work, but on nights and weekends I could use the maxima and he could use the camry.

I think it works out well because he has to drive 45 minutes to work every morning so he gets a nice car for that, while I only have to drive 5 minutes to school. Then I get the nice car on the weekends and nights, plus I still get stuff for christmas and birthdays. So I am pretty happy with how it worked out. Thanks for the help


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Cool...that should definitely work out then. Drive carefully!


----------



## OneToughMax (Jul 16, 2004)

Definitely take the Camry for now. Since you're only 16, a Camry isn't going to be a bad car for you. They are very reliable, so you won't be soaking money into the car, when you could be spending it on other things. Like MrEous said, save your money, then when you can afford a Maxima, pick one up. When you drive the Camry during the week, and take the Max out on the weekends, it's going to feel like you're driving a Formula 1 car compared to the Camry!


----------



## Tyrexx (May 13, 2004)

13 grand for a 1st car? That might be a bit too much man, my first car was $2000


----------



## mrdick (Mar 25, 2004)

shoot go with the camry. save your money for something nice. your 16. anything that can get you from point A to point B is good.


----------



## Bonka (Jan 9, 2004)

mrdick said:


> shoot go with the camry. save your money for something nice. your 16. anything that can get you from point A to point B is good.


+1

My first car was a 92 Escort. Good times.


----------



## liqidvenom (Jul 18, 2004)

yea my first cat only cost me a grand. i say drive the camry around until u get your driving skills down, then take the max for good and run away!


----------

